# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pelene - pampers sleep and play

## ivano

Vidim ih u Konzumovom katalogu - koja je razlika u odnosu na active baby (plavo zeleni paketi)? I ima li kod nas negdje za kupiti sensitive pelena u bijelim paketima?

----------


## Irchi

Ja sam prije kojih par mjeseci tražila te u bijelom pakiranju sensitive, ali ih nitko nema. Ja sam ih kupila prije toga negdje početkom ove godine u Dm-u, ali ih oni više ne prodaju .

----------


## Adrijana66

A ja sam u DM-u primjetila nešto novo - ekološke babylove pelene

----------


## Irchi

Da to su Alana, nisu baš 100 % eko, ali nisu uopće loše, dapače. Svakako preporučujem   :Smile:  .

----------


## Mayaa

a - a, te bijele sensitive nećete nigdi nać   :Sad:  
rekla mi je jedna moja koja radi u dm da su ih zadnji put dobili jednom davno i od onda nikad više   :Predaja:

----------


## skviki

Ja sam danas imala te sleep i play u rukama u Konzumu i ne vidim koja je razlika između njih i active baby, čak niti ne piše na njima po čemu su drugačije. Zbunjujuće

----------


## Barbie

Sensitive ima u Sloveniji.Tamo ima i nekih pinky baš za djevojčice.tamo ja kupujem i Active baby sa strecom jer ih kod nas nema.Eto ti šta je EU!!!!!Svega ima! :D

----------


## momtobe

> Sensitive ima u Sloveniji.Tamo ima i nekih pinky baš za djevojčice.tamo ja kupujem i Active baby sa strecom jer ih kod nas nema.Eto ti šta je EU!!!!!Svega ima! :D


Ima kod nas active baby sa strechom!
Samo što niš ne piše na ambalaži, nego je unutra kartončić na kojem piše o "special edeition" tih pelena. Napipam rukom tamo gdje je paket perforiran da li ima kakav kartončić, pa po tome znam.
Mislim da na pakiranju piše Active baby+, a "+" je bijeli, ne žuti (eh koja filozofija)

----------


## Pina

> A ja sam u DM-u primjetila nešto novo - ekološke babylove pelene


Da, Alana, ja sam ih kupila jer ja moram sve isprobati. Nemaju ti gumicu ni na ledjim ni na cicak trakicama. Eto, samo za informaciju   :Wink:

----------


## Adrijana66

da, istina je, te eko Alana pelene se ne mogu pohvaliti nekom dobrom ergonomijom, i često mi se pomjere nalijevo ili nadesno, jednom su mi čak premočile... ali meni su super jer najmanje uočavam crvenilo na pipi, a sklone smo tome, a i nakon dobivenih gljivica pazimo na sve i svašta... tako da nam je to sad prioritet   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Sarina_mama

A mi  ovde nemamo bele Pampers pelene
ili ih ja nisam nasla.
  Ovde imamo zelene, zute, crvene, narandzaste i ljubicaste. Izgleda da se one svuda razlikuju.

----------


## Adrijana66

Ako se nema pelenski osip ili nekih problema u području pelena zašto uopće upotrebljavati Sensitive? Tako zdrava i snažna otpornost kože se samo oslabljuje kada je tretiramo sa preparatima za: osjetljivu kožu, jel nije tako?

ja isto mislim da se boje razlikuju, jednom smo kupili pampersice u Austriji, one pa su opet skroz drugačije modelirane... mislim boje, sličice... itd.

----------


## Adrijana66

http://www.pg.com.hr/professionals/d..._SENSITIVE.doc

----------


## ZJENA

Pampers strech možeš prepoznati i po sličici na pakiranju. Na maloj sličici sa strane pakiranja stoji otvorena pelena (tamo gdje piše nešto fresh pray..) tamo na dijelu koji se lijepi, za one koje su strech, vide se žute strelice. One koje nisu strech imaju zelenu sredinu pelene na istoj sličici, a nemaju te strelice. Ja sam pomno proučavala pakiranje i tko otkrila PROBAJTE!

----------


## knatkaj

Mi smo imali veliki problem jer nije bilo tih pelena koje preko noci nisu procurile i sada sam probala Sleep&play i vec tjedan dana spavamo suhi. Ali stvarno ne znam koja razlika izmedju njih i Active baby

----------


## Adrijana66

> Adrijana66 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja sam u DM-u primjetila nešto novo - ekološke babylove pelene
> 
> 
> Da, Alana, ja sam ih kupila jer ja moram sve isprobati. Nemaju ti gumicu ni na ledjim ni na cicak trakicama. Eto, samo za informaciju


Naišla sam u Muller-u u City Centru na još jedne ekološke pelene, zovu se Moltex i ovaj puta se mogu pohvaliti boljom ergonomijom. Imaju gumicu na leđima, znači bez kemikalija i uopšte nam ne propuštaju... zadovoljstvo je veće... a cijena je tu negdje ko i Alana  :D 

Eto, samo za informaciju    :Grin:

----------


## Pina

E super! A jel imaju i rastezljivu trakicu? 
Ja se ovih dana spremam u City jer mi shoppingiramo u Sparu. . . Cula sam za njih ali kako su taj Muller zatvorili nisam stila u njega. . .

----------


## Adrijana66

> A jel imaju i rastezljivu trakicu?


Nažalost, ne...

----------


## Pina

Ma nema veze, probat cemo. . .    :Smile:  Hvala na informaciji!

----------


## Timmy

Kad sam zadnji put prije nekoliko mjeseci trazila bijele Sensitive u DM-u, tada mi je prodavacica rekla da vise ne prodaju bijele jer im se ne isplati. Nisam pitala za objasnjenje "isplativosti" ali pretpostavljam da ih nije kupovalo puno ljudi jer su bile malo skuplje. 

Ja kombiniram Alana i Baby love; Alana preko dana jer imaju manju moc upijanja (citaj manje kemije) te ih cesce mijenjamo, a nocu stavim Baby love.

----------


## Zvrk

Već sam pisala o tome - za Pampersice Active Baby br. 4 strech imaju samo one u jumbo paketu i to sa 76 kom (ne 74, ni 72) od 7-18 kg isključivo. I ima ih u Supe Konzumu u Novom Zg kod vojarne. I nema svako pakiranje onaj papirić. Zbilja mi idu na živce, dođe mi da kupim platnene, al mi ih se ne da prat!

----------


## Stefanina mama

dali bi mi objasnile razliku u peleni sa strechom i bez.  ja nisam isla za tim odnosno nisam znala da postoje dvije vrste.  :Embarassed:   a zanima me kopja je prednost. hvala

----------


## Andora

> Barbie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sensitive ima u Sloveniji.Tamo ima i nekih pinky baš za djevojčice.tamo ja kupujem i Active baby sa strecom jer ih kod nas nema.Eto ti šta je EU!!!!!Svega ima! :D
> 
> 
> Ima kod nas active baby sa strechom!
> Samo što niš ne piše na ambalaži, nego je unutra kartončić na kojem piše o "special edeition" tih pelena. Napipam rukom tamo gdje je paket perforiran da li ima kakav kartončić, pa po tome znam.
> Mislim da na pakiranju piše Active baby+, a "+" je bijeli, ne žuti (eh koja filozofija)


ja sam se satrala tražeći ih po Splitu u zadnjih 3 tjedna - nigdje ih više ne mogu pronaći.
eh koliko sam puta morala prodavačicama objasnit kojeg vraga kopam po stalaži i o kakvom crnom kartonu govorim.   :Laughing:

----------


## veterinarka

Pozdrav svima
kakve su vam libero pelene? Čini mi se da su bolje od pampersa,jer imaju onu elastičnu traku. Jedino su možda malo debele. Ima li neko iskustva sa njima?

----------


## Adrijana66

> Pozdrav svima
> kakve su vam libero pelene? Čini mi se da su bolje od pampersa,jer imaju onu elastičnu traku. Jedino su možda malo debele. Ima li neko iskustva sa njima?


Nekima su Libero dobre, ja imam loša iskustva... kupila sam i stavila... pojavilo se crvenilo na pelenskom području... i bivalo je sve gore i gore... onda sam skužila da je radi pelena... pa sam prešla natrag na Pampers... nije bilo gore ali nije ni prolazilo... stagniralo je...

I onda kud puklo da puklo, išla sam kupiti one jako dobre, zdrave i bezobrazno skupe pelene Fixies... i prošlo je crvenilo za 1 dan...

no, onda još nisam znala da je babylove rađen bez lateksa, i da su pelene koje dišu i da bi i one pomogle... jer bi vjerojatno jeftinije prošla...

a sada furamo eko eko pelene, čak nas je i pedijatrica pohvalila...

----------


## veterinarka

Sve je to u redu, samo što sumnjam da tih pelena ima kod nas u Sarajevu.Super su i Violeta pelene, samo su mnogo deblje od pampersica,pa sve mislim da mojoj djevojčici smetaju da lijepo sjedi,jer tek počinje sjediti sama bez oslonca. A možda sam i umislila da joj smetaju

----------


## momtobe

> Sve je to u redu, samo što sumnjam da tih pelena ima kod nas u Sarajevu.Super su i Violeta pelene, samo su mnogo deblje od pampersica,pa sve mislim da mojoj djevojčici smetaju da lijepo sjedi,jer tek počinje sjediti sama bez oslonca. A možda sam i umislila da joj smetaju


Ima topic na Platnenim  baš o tome, naslov je "Platnene i motorika"- baš se o tome pričalo, pa pročitaj!

----------


## Pina

> Sve je to u redu, samo što sumnjam da tih pelena ima kod nas u Sarajevu.Super su i Violeta pelene, samo su mnogo deblje od pampersica,pa sve mislim da mojoj djevojčici smetaju da lijepo sjedi,jer tek počinje sjediti sama bez oslonca. A možda sam i umislila da joj smetaju


 Ne smetaju joj, bez brige. Kad ocvrsne, vec kroz koji dan mozda, sjedit ce bez problema.
Ja sam probala Violetu i odusevila se svime osim sto bude puna guza i sve ostalo puno mrvica od gela i to me neizmjerno smetalo, a prematamo se svaka 2-3 sata, osim po noci.

----------


## veterinarka

I kod moje bebe je bilo tih mrvica od gela.To je baš ružno za vidjet.Skontat ću nešto, a sve mi se čini da ću ostati na pampers pelenama

----------


## zeko

Ja sam se jučer zeznula sa pampersicama...Prije 15-ak sam dana u Konzumu kupila pampersice a strechom. Jučer sam ih opet tamo išla kupiti ne gledajući previše omot (mislila sam da od sada imaju takve zalihe), a kad sam ih doma otvorila vidjela sam da su "obične" bez strecha. Netko mi je rekao da datum proizvodnje mora biti 2006. godina, al sad znam da to ne mora biti istina...
Inače moja E. nosi br. 4 koje su joj posljednje vrijeme puštale sa strane. Kad smo "otkrile" strech, pelene nisu propustile ni jednom (a spava 19,00-10,00 ujutro bez presvlačenja). A stvar je samo u onom lastiku....

----------


## Adrijana66

> (a spava 19,00-10,00 ujutro bez presvlačenja)


Blago tebi...

----------


## Nea

Od rodjenja smo na Pampers Active Fit i preprezadovoljna sam. Nikad nije imao nikakve promjene na guzi. 

Libero sam uzela cisto iz znatizelje, ali mi se nisu svidjele, propustale su, a i nekako su mi predebele, imala sam osjecaj da ga puno stezu.

Zatim smo probali i gacice Pampers i Libero, ujutro mokar. 

Ostali smo vjerni Activ Fit-u.  :D

----------


## Sarina_mama

I nama su Pampersice stavrno najbolje, nisu lose ni Huggies Super Flex i zeleni Chico. Ovde postoji i Pampers Sole e Luna, koji je bezveze, obicna jednokratna pelena, ali su zato svi ostali pampersi savrseni!

----------


## Sunseeker

Evo mi smo kupili te nove sleep & play i jedina razlika koju ja vidim je da su nešto tanje od običnih i nekako su mi mekše, al' ne znam možda sam si ja to samo umislila...
 :Smile:

----------


## patty72

Ja upadam u vaše razgovore, ali reci cu vam na brzinu naše iskustvo. Upotrebljavamo isključivo talijanski Pampers. Pampers kupljen kod nas je proizveden u Poljskoj u uvijek bi bile mokre, propustila bi kakica sa strane, žuljala bi lastikica.... Ista vrsta pampersa, samo talijanske proizvodnje......nestali su svi naši problemi. Suhe smo od 19.30 od cca 8 ujutro. Prije smo koristile New born, sada Pampers premium (ljubičasti) koji ne postoji kod nas...

----------


## patty72

> I nama su Pampersice stavrno najbolje, nisu lose ni Huggies Super Flex i zeleni Chico. Ovde postoji i Pampers Sole e Luna, koji je bezveze, obicna jednokratna pelena, ali su zato svi ostali pampersi savrseni!


...probale smo i mi Sole e Luna, i stvarno nije ništa posebno. Mislim da su ove naše Sleep and Play ista stvar.....kao, suhi po danu i po noći

----------


## Sarina_mama

Pa pretpostavljala sam da je "Sleep and Play" ustvari  "Sole e Luna". Meni se ne svidjaju. A te ljubicaste Premium, jedva cekam da probam, one krecu od broja 4, jer tako? I narandzaste sa lavicima i crvene,...ovde je stvarno super izbor!  Kako ova moja raste, to ce uskoro biti!  :D

----------


## patty72

> Pa pretpostavljala sam da je "Sleep and Play" ustvari  "Sole e Luna". Meni se ne svidjaju. A te ljubicaste Premium, jedva cekam da probam, one krecu od broja 4, jer tako? I narandzaste sa lavicima i crvene,...ovde je stvarno super izbor!  Kako ova moja raste, to ce uskoro biti!  :D


Da , kreću od broja 4. One naranđaste, Playtimes, nismo probale. Ali ove su ljubičaste odlične, naročito lastikica bočna (strap). Malo više koštaju od naših , ali mi nismo više mokre...

----------


## medoribica

> dali bi mi objasnile razliku u peleni sa strechom i bez.  ja nisam isla za tim odnosno nisam znala da postoje dvije vrste.   a zanima me kopja je prednost. hvala


ma nije velika mudrost - sa ti ima rastezljive trakice, a one bez toga nemaju - meni su ove strech osobno komotnije jer ih mogu bolje prilagoditi H. tijelu i guzi.........
 :Smile:

----------


## Stefanina mama

medoribica, hvala

----------


## momtobe

U Mulleru postoje pampersice u ljubičastom pakiranju, Activ fit sa nekim Speed away slojem i strech stranicama...ako na te ljubičaste mislite.

----------


## Sarina_mama

Ove se zovu Premium, ljubicasti pakovanje a  imaju roze medvedice . Ja ih jos uvek nisam probala, jer smo jos uvek na broju 3, a one krecu od broja 4, tako da ne znam da ti kazem, ali ima sigurno nekog ko zna.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

u merkatoru postoje rastezljive huggies...  :Love:

----------


## Tami25

Ja sam neki dan kupila one Active Fit u Mülleru i čine mi  se skroz ok, ali vidjela sam i da imaju osim njih i neke Baby Dry. Zna li netko kakve su te? Jesu li strech? Ili su to obične kao ove naše

----------


## bibai

> Mi smo imali veliki problem jer nije bilo tih pelena koje preko noci nisu procurile i sada sam probala Sleep&play i vec tjedan dana spavamo suhi. Ali stvarno ne znam koja razlika izmedju njih i Active baby



Mi već mjesecima koristimo Libero s guštom pa stvarno ne znam što mi je bilo da kupim Sleep&play. Ne samo da su promoćile po noći već i na autosjedalicu na putovanju.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## momtobe

Mi smo sad na platnenima, ali do sad sam isprobala sve moguće jednokratne, čak i one Bambo nature; Pampersice po meni zaslužuju 1. mjesto jer su najmekše i najmanje glomazne. Sve vrste pampersica. A sve jednokratne imaju isto s..nje od kemikalija u sebi, tako da mislim da zapravo ne vrijedi tražiti one više ili manje "eko". Zato sam na kraju odlučila prati pelene  :Smile:  , makar nam je guza uvijek bila ok, nikad osipa.

----------


## Pina

Mi smo presli na Mullerove pelene! Koristimo oh vec 3 tjedna jos ni jednu mrvicu od gela nisam nasla  :D . Mrak. . . i po cijeni su super! 42 kom 39,90kn

----------


## Stijena

Mi smo svojedobno za noć koristili Pampers sensitive (tzv. bijeli) - ne zbog lotiona, nego su stvarno bolje upijale, i bili smo cijelu noć suhi, ali od kad ih nema u DM-u (a nisam ih vidjela niti igdje drugdje) nikako da nađemo neke koje ne promaču. 
Probali smo babylove, libero i još neke koje ne znam kako se zovu, ali nekako su nam najbolje Pampers active baby koje koristimo cijelo vrijeme, ali niti one ne drže cijelu noć jer smo još uvijek ovisni o flašici (čitaj:puno flašica).
Sleep&play sam tražila, ali ih nisam našla, a koliko sam čula, tanje su od običnih.

----------


## Stijena

Ima li Muller (Moltex) i negdje drugdje osim u City centru, nije mi baš usput

----------


## Nea

> Ja sam neki dan kupila one Active Fit u Mülleru i čine mi  se skroz ok, ali vidjela sam i da imaju osim njih i neke Baby Dry. Zna li netko kakve su te? Jesu li strech? Ili su to obične kao ove naše


Baby Dry su obicne pelene. Mi smo ih probali i nisam bas nesto zadovoljna njima. Nekako se napusu i maleni kao da ima gutu medju nogama. 

Meni su Active Fit   :Naklon:

----------


## Sarina_mama

Hm...ovde su Baby Dry kao tamo Active Fit, potpuno iste pelene!

----------


## Ivana_st

ja kupila pampers br. 2
meni su očajne nakon newborn 1
čini mi se da lošije upijaju i puste mi koji put sa strane
nikako mi nije jasno kako može bit tolika razlika između 1 i 2???

----------


## ivano

Draga Ivana_st i mi smo imali ista iskustva... jedva dočekali da predjemo na 3 odnosno sad na 4.

----------


## vlac

Mi koristimo pampersice kupljene u HR jer bas i nema izbora. Jedino mi se jos svidaju huggies. Al sad mi je suprug donesao iz Njemačke iz  Kauflanda njihove pelene BAMBINI i odlične su. 50 kom za 8 eura što je povoljno, a pelene su odlične. Imaju rastezljivu ljepljivu traku!!! Debljine su kao pampersice, mekane i ono glavno ne puštaju i nemaju čudni miris (meni pampersice imaju neki čudni miris!). Testirali smo ih preko noći i sve su upile. I još k svemu tome jako su lijepe!!! Imaju po cijeloj površini ribice, morske zvijezde i bebe dečka i curicu koji se kupaju. Na čičku je na svakoj peleni drugi motiv igre tih bebača. Nažalost u kauflandu u HR nema takvih nego su neke u zelenom pakiranju proizvedene u Poljskoj i još su i skuplje od ovih iz Njemačke. Ove su proizvedene u Njemačkoj i u crveno žutom pakiranju sa bebačima. Žalosno da mi ne možemo dobiti pelene kao što su na EU tržištu.

----------


## Pina

> Ima li Muller (Moltex) i negdje drugdje osim u City centru, nije mi baš usput


Imas Muller na Trgu

----------


## Stijena

tnx  :Kiss:

----------


## Ivana_st

> Draga Ivana_st i mi smo imali ista iskustva... jedva dočekali da predjemo na 3 odnosno sad na 4.


znači do 3 nam ništa drugo ne preostaje nego se bacit na isprobavanje drugih marki  :Smile:

----------


## Mum2Be

Meni je jedino s tim brojevima malo cudno da su 3 od 4-9 kg, a br.4 od 7-18 kg  :shock:

----------


## Sarina_mama

Ni meni te velicine nisu bas jasne. Koliko sam ja ukapirala to je zbog toga sto ima mrsavih a kratkih beba, a ima i onih dugackih, a guzatih! Kao sto je moja!   :Laughing:

----------


## Zvrk

> ivano prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Draga Ivana_st i mi smo imali ista iskustva... jedva dočekali da predjemo na 3 odnosno sad na 4.
> 
> 
> znači do 3 nam ništa drugo ne preostaje nego se bacit na isprobavanje drugih marki


I meni su išli na živce. Babylove br. 2 ima mrežicu kao Pampers 1 tako da smo mi koristili BL 2 i 3 pa opet sad Pampers za 4. Što ćeš... A sad malo brijem na platnene, al nikako da počnem...

----------


## Ivana_st

Ja bi sigurno uzela platnene da imam sušilicu!
Ovako bez nje, to bi mi se na južini sušilo godinama   :Sad:

----------


## meštrovica

...zanima me di u splitu ima kupit fixies pelena,naravno,ako uopće ima?

----------

> Sve je to u redu, samo što sumnjam da tih pelena ima kod nas u Sarajevu.Super su i Violeta pelene, samo su mnogo deblje od pampersica,pa sve mislim da mojoj djevojčici smetaju da lijepo sjedi,jer tek počinje sjediti sama bez oslonca. A možda sam i umislila da joj smetaju


Slazem se da su Violeta pelene super ja ih koristim otkad su se pojavile na trzistu, i odusevljena sam i uopce ne smetaju bebi da sjedi....jako su mekane nisu niti malo krute[/quote]

----------

> Ja sam danas imala te sleep i play u rukama u Konzumu i ne vidim koja je razlika između njih i active baby, čak niti ne piše na njima po čemu su drugačije. Zbunjujuće


ja sam probala i sleep&play i active baby nekad sam bila zadovoljna a nekad i nisam, i Ipercoop-u sam kupila nove Violeta pelene i apsolutno sam odusevljena jako su mekane i dobro upijaju nisam imala nikakvih problema  :D  :D  :D

----------


## petarpan

eto meni je majka neki dan kupila S&P..kaj bih rekla- nit smrde nit mirišu...jedino kaj su tanje pa ajde...ali ja nisam ljubitelj pampersa, jedino su mi valjale newborn...
kasnije smo se tražili i isprobali svašta i ostajem vjerna liberu...
niti jednom, ali zbilja niti jednom nisu promočile...zamjerka koju imam je ta da su debele, ali bože moj...tko bi zadovoljio zahtjevnu guzu 8)

----------


## Strippy

Potpisujem od riječi do riječi - isto je i kod nas: Libero je zakon!  :D

----------


## sretna

Mi smo uvijek koristili Libeo pelene i super sam zadovoljna . U nedelju je suprug otišao u "metro" da ih kupi jer su tamo u Rijeci najjeftinije i zove me da ih nema nego da imaju Pampersove sleep and play tri paketa (po 52 kom) za 215kn i dobiješ još jedno pakiranje gratis (dakle 208 pelena za 215 kn).  Ja sam užasnuta tim pelenama, Marta dosta mokri jer i noći dojim ali nikad mi se nije ujutro budila mokra a s ovim pelenama svako jutro je mokra, ali totalno, kroz piđamu, i kroz vreću sve bude mokro i na plahti. Užas.

----------


## slonić tonić

> Sve je to u redu, samo što sumnjam da tih pelena ima kod nas u Sarajevu.Super su i Violeta pelene, samo su mnogo deblje od pampersica,pa sve mislim da mojoj djevojčici smetaju da lijepo sjedi,jer tek počinje sjediti sama bez oslonca. A možda sam i umislila da joj smetaju


Probaj babylove pelene, bolje su od Violete (mekše su i tanje). Imaš ih za kupiti u DM-u na Dobrinji (kod Merkatora).

----------


## mlukacin

mi smo razočarani pampersicama s&p, i sa svim drugim papersicama... uvijek, ali baš uvijek sve promoči i izađe kakica van....
mi smo na huggiesu i nama je to stvarno zakon

----------


## mali fran

samo da javim da smo kupili i probali pelene sleep&play i da su mi bezveze! kao one su za noć jer bolje upijaju! ja uopće nisam primjetila razliku između njih i pampersica activ baby!

----------


## Trina

Mi koristimo Libero inače ali nedavno sam kupile te Sleep and Play i šokirala sam se smradom tih pelena.Katastrofalno smrde i nema šanse da ih više uzimam.Doduše,stvarno nijednom nije promočilo,što nam se s Liberom često dešava ali prejako smrde i odustajem od pampersa.Opet

----------


## keks

meni su pampersice active baby uvijek puštale (kakicu sa strane dok je bila rjeđa i pipi preko noći). prve s kojima sam bila ful zadovoljna su lumpi, a proba la sam babylove, alana, libero. zadnje sam isprobala sleep&play i nisu mi niti jednom promočile. stvarno su najtanje do sada i koristiti ću ih definitivno po vrućinama...

----------


## Adrijana66

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima li Muller (Moltex) i negdje drugdje osim u City centru, nije mi baš usput
> 
> 
> Imas Muller na Trgu


Uhhhh... al velika je velika razlika u cjeni...
čak je Muller u Citycentru bio zatvoren, bilo je na dnevniku, zbog preniskih cijena proizvoda... sad ih je malo povećao, al još su niske...  :D 

nisam sigurna za Moltex pelene, al znam da je velika razlika u pojedinim proizvodima... kao da je drugi dućan u pitanju...

----------


## kleine

mi smo probali babylove i nisam bila zadovoljna, pa sam probala marku AS (schlecker) isto  :/  valjaju mi jedino pampers. newborn su bile ok, sad imamo baby dry, jednom sam  kupila u rovinju sleep & play, prednost im je da su tanje ali zato poromoceeee (barem nama)

----------


## lailah

Padobranici upadaju!   :Joggler:  Mi smo probali babylove i pampers ali smo ostali vjerni liberu. Ali kako mi noću puuuuno radimo pi-pi  :Laughing:   danas sam kupila pampers sleep&play jer sam negdje pročitala da imaju moć upijanja do 9 sati.  :?  Šta god im to značilo, mi kupili pa da probamo. Jedno noćno previjanje nam je obavezno a ukoliko ga preskočimo zna nam se dogoditi da se probudimo vrlo mokri a ako ne onda smo puni gelića. 

Svaki put kad spavamo na boku mi smo obavezno upišani. Jel imao tko još ovakvih problema ili smo unikat   :Laughing:  Pitam se postoji li kakvo rješenje osim naravno, ne spavanja na boku.

----------


## vimmerby

padobranac upada 2!   :Grin:  

pa kad je već isti pdf, škicnula malo i sjetila se naših muka: 




> Jedno noćno previjanje nam je obavezno a ukoliko ga preskočimo zna nam se dogoditi da se probudimo vrlo mokri a ako ne onda smo puni gelića. 
> 
> Svaki put kad spavamo na boku mi smo obavezno upišani. Jel imao tko još ovakvih problema ili smo unikat   Pitam se postoji li kakvo rješenje osim naravno, ne spavanja na boku.


i mi smo bili koristili Libero. a kad nije spaval na boku, nego recimo na meni, onda sam i ja bila sva upišana! točno se sjećam kak mi se negdje pred jutro, kad smo oboje najljepše spavali samo toplina razlila po trbuhu   
a kad se okrenul na leđa, procurilo mu je od iza...

tak da, kaj se tiče jednokratnih pelena, za nas nije nije bilo nikakvog sretnog i konkretnog rješenja!

----------


## Dolisa

> Ja bi sigurno uzela platnene da imam sušilicu!
> Ovako bez nje, to bi mi se na južini sušilo godinama



Ja nemam susilicu...nema problema sa susenjem platnenih. 
Evo bas ovih dana kisetina ne prestaje, pa susim na termo i radijatorima po kuci. Treba jedno sat-dva da se osuse maksimalno  :Smile:  


Sto se jednokratnih tice, mi smo koristili i Libero i Pampers i Babylove i Huggies. I sve su one propustale. Pampers mozda najmanje. 
Problem sam rijesila kad sam presla na platnene. Ujutro nakon 11 sati spavanja, jedino sto je mokro je pelena. A mi stvarno puno piskimo opcenito, ne samo po noci.

----------


## lailah

> točno se sjećam kak mi se negdje pred jutro, kad smo oboje najljepše spavali samo toplina razlila po trbuhu   
> a kad se okrenul na leđa, procurilo mu je od iza...


Bas si me nasmijala   :Laughing:  .

E večeras ništa od pampersa! Otvorila sam paket, uzela pelenu i da ću ju stavit E. a ono maalaa.   :Evil or Very Mad:   sam na samu sebe jer sam kupila krivi paket. Uzela sam 3-ku umjesto 4-orke. I sad sam si zadala posla jer moram nekoga nać tko bi kupio. 

U zadnje vrijeme mi se sami biseri događaju.

----------


## vlatkapeno

> Ivana_st prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bi sigurno uzela platnene da imam sušilicu!
> Ovako bez nje, to bi mi se na južini sušilo godinama  
> 
> 
> 
> Ja nemam susilicu...nema problema sa susenjem platnenih. 
> ...


Drage mame !

             Evo čitam vaše komentare na ove jednokratne pelene pa me zanima dali je neka od vas probala Konzumove Bebe pelene i getrove Grandi i kakava su vaša iskustva . Ja sam osobno zagovornik platnenih pelene iz ekonomskih i ekoloških razloga . Moja prijateljica koristi platnene pelene a po noći mlom stavlja Moltex pelenu uložak uz tetra pelenu . Kao što rekoh povornik sam platnenih pelena no koristit ču jednokratne samo kada idemo u šetnju , kod lijećnika i možda noću. 
Još nešto , dali je neka od vas probala Huggies pelene i kakva su vaša iskustva ?
Svima šaljem lijepe pozdrave .

Naša dugoćekana bebica stiže 20.08 2007 .
 :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## slava

Dok smo bili u jednokratnima, koristila sam i Huggies pelene i bila sam zadovoljna, naročito s veličinom od, mislim, 3-6 kg ili tako nešto, bile su fine mekane. 
Što se tiče pelena koje trgovački lanci imaju kao robnu marku, koristila sam neke Kauflandove samo jednom, i to je bilo previše, sve jednokratne su plastiketina, ali ove  :shock:  :shock: , kao da dijet zamatam u plastičnu vrećicu iz dućana.
Sad smo na platnenima i rijetko, ali zaista rijetko, nam se dogodi da procuri, dok s smo u jenokratnima bili mokri gotovo svaku noć.

----------


## slava

Dok smo bili u jednokratnima, koristila sam i Huggies pelene i bila sam zadovoljna, naročito s veličinom od, mislim, 3-6 kg ili tako nešto, bile su fine mekane. 
Što se tiče pelena koje trgovački lanci imaju kao robnu marku, koristila sam neke Kauflandove samo jednom, i to je bilo previše, sve jednokratne su plastiketina, ali ove  :shock:  :shock: , kao da dijet zamatam u plastičnu vrećicu iz dućana.
Sad smo na platnenima i rijetko, ali zaista rijetko, nam se dogodi da procuri, dok s smo u jenokratnima bili mokri gotovo svaku noć.

----------


## vimmerby

vidim da smo se platnene opako zapiknule u jednokratni topic

još nam samo fali da nas optuže za "maltretiranje i širenje sektaštva na forumu"   :Aparatic:   :Razz:

----------


## Stijena

> vidim da smo se platnene opako zapiknule u jednokratni topic
> 
> još nam samo fali da nas optuže za "maltretiranje i širenje sektaštva na forumu"


a ne, što se mene tiče, platnenima svaka čast   :Klap:   :Naklon:  , mi ih ne koristimo samo i isključivo iz čiste lijenosti   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  , ali vjerujem da sve imaju svojih prednosti i mana

----------


## slava

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidim da smo se platnene opako zapiknule u jednokratni topic
> 
> još nam samo fali da nas optuže za "maltretiranje i širenje sektaštva na forumu"   
> 
> 
> a ne, što se mene tiče, platnenima svaka čast    , mi ih ne koristimo samo i isključivo iz čiste lijenosti     , ali vjerujem da sve imaju svojih prednosti i mana


a tako malo vremena je potrebno za njihovo održavanje...

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vimmerby prvotno napisa
> ...


ma ono znam, ali kad skupim sve onako na hrpu - vjerojatno se češće moraju mijenjati, kod nas za noć ne dolaze u obzir jer smo još cijele noći na flaši, u jaslicama nitko ne bi htio čut za njih (što ti odmah kažu jer ih je valjda netko i pitao za platnene), a ono kakanu pelenu prat, a ne bacit...uh ne znam, svaka vam čast cure što bar netko misli na ovu našu majčicu zemlju

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vimmerby prvotno napisa
> ...


ma ono znam, ali kad skupim sve onako na hrpu - vjerojatno se češće moraju mijenjati, kod nas za noć ne dolaze u obzir jer smo još cijele noći na flaši, u jaslicama nitko ne bi htio čut za njih (što ti odmah kažu jer ih je valjda netko i pitao za platnene), a ono kakanu pelenu prat, a ne bacit...uh ne znam, svaka vam čast cure što bar netko misli na ovu našu majčicu zemlju

----------


## Astralis

Ja namjerno nisam htjela koristiti Pampersice, već sam prvo probala libero, pa sam skužila da joj često procuri kad se popiški i to prema gore u visini pupka. Pa sam onda išla na te ekološke iz Dm-a i sve je ok samo što i joj i one propuste prema gore, valjda se vrti ili šta... Pa onda one huggies , ista stvar... ,pa neke ne sjećam se imena i opet... I onda rekoh ajde da probam Pampers, i to je za sad ok  :Smile:  I da skuzila sam da su najtanje nekako, ono najmanje joj prostora zauzmu.
Što se tiče platnenih svaka čast svakome, ali ja jednostavno za to nemam snage. Nju nosam po cjeli dan, sama radim sve po kući kuvanje pranje, čišćenje, sr...   :Razz:  , tako da još i njih moram prati neznam pala bih... I ovako mi se vec vrti u glavi od iscrpljenosti, jer dok sve stignem, ja sam već oko 8 navečer koma...
Noge nisam počupala otkad sam rodila   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:   Tako da se stvarno divim onima koji koriste platnene i svaka čast   :Love:

----------


## Astralis

Ja namjerno nisam htjela koristiti Pampersice, već sam prvo probala libero, pa sam skužila da joj često procuri kad se popiški i to prema gore u visini pupka. Pa sam onda išla na te ekološke iz Dm-a i sve je ok samo što i joj i one propuste prema gore, valjda se vrti ili šta... Pa onda one huggies , ista stvar... ,pa neke ne sjećam se imena i opet... I onda rekoh ajde da probam Pampers, i to je za sad ok  :Smile:  I da skuzila sam da su najtanje nekako, ono najmanje joj prostora zauzmu.
Što se tiče platnenih svaka čast svakome, ali ja jednostavno za to nemam snage. Nju nosam po cjeli dan, sama radim sve po kući kuvanje pranje, čišćenje, sr...   :Razz:  , tako da još i njih moram prati neznam pala bih... I ovako mi se vec vrti u glavi od iscrpljenosti, jer dok sve stignem, ja sam već oko 8 navečer koma...
Noge nisam počupala otkad sam rodila   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:   Tako da se stvarno divim onima koji koriste platnene i svaka čast   :Love:

----------


## Adrijana66

Pampers za istočno tržište - KOMA
pampers za zapadno tržište - SVE POHVALE

samo što mi ne spadamo u zapad   :Evil or Very Mad:  

u Mulleru sam kupovala pampersice(jer je Eko Moltex nestao) , i bila sam iznenađena njenom reakcijom, jer je inače od Pampersica uvijek bila puna prištića, crvenila i sl.

i kak nam je sad nestalo, kupili mi "iste" u konzumu... i svi problemi su se nam vratili...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

išla bi ja za nju i u Njemačku ako treba   :Smile:

----------


## papalina020

ja sam isto bila razocarana sa "Sleep and Play a i ostale pampers nisu mi nesto.najsretnija sam s mercatorovim lumpi kako smpo dobili 4 paketa u 11 mj gratis tako smo zakljucili da su najbolje.imam malog pisonju pampers bi uvijek pustio po noci a ove vrlo rijetko

----------


## clio180

mi koristimo pampers activ fit (ljubicasto pakiranje) i to 4+ . 
Imaju rastezljivu trakicu, pa nema vise setanja pelene, a ne stisce ga. Sleep and play isprobali i jedva cekali da ih potrosimo. Znale su iscuriti sa strane, gore, tako da bi bio mokar body, a ne bi izdrzale cijelu noc. Ovako je suh do jutra, a ima i mjesta da se i pokaka!   :Laughing:

----------


## david_zg

A DM-ove pelene, kako stoje stvari s njima? Ja sam čuo da su OK. Bez kemikalija i gela, -papirnate. Čak i pedijatri preporučuju. Ali ne na glas. Jer ne smiju reklamirati ono što vrijedi. 

Zato što su od papira nisu super upijajuće, pa ih valja češće mjenjati. A to je u jednu ruku dobro za bebu.

----------


## sunchica

*koliko ste dugo koristile pelene od 3-6 kg???* mislim iskoristit bodove u dm-a i uzet veću količinu a pojma nemam zapravo koliko ću ih dugo koristit, ja sam nekako izračunala bar prva 3 mjeseca da bi ta vel. trebala odgovarat pa vas molim da mi pomognete vojim iskustvom. pretpostavljam da ovih newborn ne treba više od jednog paketa jer njih odmah prerastu?

----------


## suzika

kupila sam danas sleep&play 4 od 7-18kg iz čiste znatiželje,jer u paketu je 50kom a  koštaju 59kn....otvorila ih a one imaju jak miris,nemam pojma zašto ih parfumiraju,gore nego neki miris za nas žene...izrazito su mekane i tanke...vidjet ću dal će štogod propuštat...taj miris mi se nikako new sviđa...samo da kažem,prvi put sam kupila pampers pelene.
probala sam i one iz konzuma bebe3 4-9kg i ok su..al inače od samog rođenja koristim babylove i zasad sam zadovoljna,nemaju nikakav miris i ne propuštaju....koristimo i po danu i po noći...to su moja iskustva...mislim da ću i dalje koristit babylove iz dm-a jer su zakon...nisu debele i ne smrde...

----------

